# Heart Issue in Lamb- chances?



## boothcreek (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi everyone,

one of my Painted desert ewes gave birth about a week ago, her first lamb, a single buckling. Now he drinks etc and has his energetic moments but rather just sleep. We are pretty sure he has a Heart Issue(seen it with puppies and kittens a few times) since he eats(we nibble hay with mommy already) and drinks but is exhausted very quickly.

What are his chances that he will survive until about 3-4 months old? He is destined for the freezer and that would be the earliest age I would like to butcher him if necessary. 
He is in no distress right now, and I know some heart defects actually repair/close up(not quite closed valve etc) after a few weeks so I am going to wait and see.

I am guessing its not very common with sheep, since I don't find much on it, but then again most cull a not so thrifty lamb without checking what was actually wrong with it.

I thought he isn't getting enough milk from his dam since she has a surprisingly small udder, but he is never dehydrated and always has a full belly(also we are extremely offended when I try and offer the bottle  ).

Anyone else ever have had this issue?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 26, 2012)

We've had lambs with heart issues before and I don't think we've ever had one make it to a month old. Sorry about your baby!


----------

